# Hobie Financing



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Hey guys, does anyone know if any of our local dealers finance their Hobies? I've tried getting a small loan from my Financial Institutions but no one will touch me with the school loans I have (60K). Give me the whole Debt to income ratio hoopla, even though I have all my payments adjusted. If anyone can shed some light on this it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Bencatch (Nov 14, 2012)

Everything Kayak in Gulfport has financing with 12mo no interest.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Just say no*

No Kayak in the world would be worth going in Debt for, just say no.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

I would have 1350 down, so the hole would only be half as as deep. Would take me 3 months at most to pay off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Bencatch, do they only finance walk ins?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ptpainton said:


> No Kayak in the world would be worth going in Debt for, just say no.


Somebody's never used a PA...lol

Seriously though, it's a fishing boat. If a 20' center console is worth going in debt over, a Hobie certainly is...and it's a LOT LESS DEBT. I'd say it's a far better decision than going in debt over a boat that costs lots of money every single time you use it. How many boat owners can't even take their boat out without SEVERAL people throwing in on gas? And they do this in order to catch 2 snapper?

A badass yak is a far better investment...


----------



## Bencatch (Nov 14, 2012)

BigRed38 said:


> Bencatch, do they only finance walk ins?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They finance through a bank, so a credit check will be run. I know most, if not all, the local shops will do layaway.

Financing is not the devil if you have self control, especially if there is a no interest incentive.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Appreciate it Bencatch. Just got off the phone with them. Seems like a very simple process with them. Hopefully will be riding out there in a few weeks. Do they have a "promo" for you "advertising" them? If so let me know and I will be certain to name drop for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Yakavelli said:


> Somebody's never used a PA...lol
> 
> Seriously though, it's a fishing boat. If a 20' center console is worth going in debt over, a Hobie certainly is...and it's a LOT LESS DEBT. I'd say it's a far better decision than going in debt over a boat that costs lots of money every single time you use it. How many boat owners can't even take their boat out without SEVERAL people throwing in on gas? And they do this in order to catch 2 snapper?
> 
> A badass yak is a far better investment...



I'm using this as a sales pitch to the GF. Where do I send your award to? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bencatch (Nov 14, 2012)

BigRed38 said:


> Appreciate it Bencatch. Just got off the phone with them. Seems like a very simple process with them. Hopefully will be riding out there in a few weeks. Do they have a "promo" for you "advertising" them? If so let me know and I will be certain to name drop for you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem BigRed, I'm not affiliated with them at all. I appreciate you willing to help out though. 

I have been in there a few times, and plan to take advantage of their financing also. They seem like a good crew, and answered every question I could think of without seeming annoyed. 

I'm in between the new PAs and the new Outback. I sold my 2012 PA last year, and naturally want to get another one, but I'm trying to see if minimizing to the Outback is feasible.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Anytime. Yes, they were very informative and willing to help when I was asking questions. They also emailed me the financing application. Since its a 2.5-3hr drive one way, i can figure out if I'm eligible for financing before I head over there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> Somebody's never used a PA...lol
> 
> Seriously though, it's a fishing boat. If a 20' center console is worth going in debt over, a Hobie certainly is...and it's a LOT LESS DEBT. I'd say it's a far better decision than going in debt over a boat that costs lots of money every single time you use it. How many boat owners can't even take their boat out without SEVERAL people throwing in on gas? And they do this in order to catch 2 snapper?
> 
> A badass yak is a far better investment...


Who said anyone was bright for financing any boat period?


----------

